# 1979 Vantage VW180



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought this guitar back in 1981 off a co-worker who bought it new but never got around to learning to play it. It's been my main acoustic ever since though I've been playing mostly electric for the last couple of years. Got it out again this week as I'm heading out to an acoustic open jam this evening. Forgot how much I enjoy playing it.


----------

